# Stator for 5 hp B&S



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Is it possible to install a stator on a 5 hp B&S that did not originally come with one? If so, what parts do I need to do this? Want to do this on a go-cart to power lights.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You should be able to, you will need to replace the flywheel and install a stator. 

Will need Model and Type number to find which flywheel and stator you need.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

model 130202, type 0198-04, thanks 30


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Briggs and Stratton Part Number 494254 Alternator -- $48.55
Briggs and Stratton Part Number 493456 Flywheel -- $132.05

If your not going to use the light for an extended time, you could just go with a lawn and garden battery for around $25.00 and mount it in your frame somewhere, would be cheaper then putting in an alternator. You would just have to recharge the battery periodically.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Looking at the prices, I'm thinking the battery might not be a bad idea. Did these part numbers come on any engines as original equipment? Do you think it would be difficult to find them used? At least the flywheel. The alternator isn't too expensive. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can find a used 5 hp briggs engine with electric start, it will have the parts that you need. All the 5hp engines will use the same flywheel, an electric start model will have a ring gear on it and magnets underneath for the alternator/stator.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Any particular type of equipment that electric start was common on? I'm not sure I've seen one. I appreciate the info, thanks.

Jon


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

My guess would be on a generator or air compressor, don't recall seeing a lot of horizontal engines with electric start.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

WHats the difference between the flywheels on horizontal and vertical engines? Sorry for all the questions but I'm new to small engines, thanks for the info.

Jon


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

ZukiJon said:


> Any particular type of equipment that electric start was common on? I'm not sure I've seen one. I appreciate the info, thanks.
> 
> Jon


You could check around for some Troy-Bilt tillers that might have that motor with electric start on them. We've had 3 or 4 in the recent past where once people found out it would be close to if not over $200 to replace the little starter motor on it, they went to pulling it over by hand.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most horizontal engines have a cast iron flywheel to act as the counter balance for the engine, on a vertical shaft engine the blade is used as the counter balance so the flywheel is usually made from aluminum. 

You might find some older vertical shaft 5 hp engine with the cast flywheel as many were used on small riding mowers and big wheel mowers with belt drive mower decks, but they will still need to be from an electric start model.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Will the vertical shaft flywheels fit the horizontal shaft?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, the flywheel from a 13 cubic inch vertical shaft briggs engine will interchange with a horizontal shaft engine.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks, should be able to figure something out now.


----------

